# Defibrillator Service Manual



## مروان19814 (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

أرجو وضع اي كتب صيانة لل Defibrillator
لأي شركة, المهم أن توضح الدائرة الالكترونية(Electronic Circuits) المستخدمة و نوع الBattery and Capacitors

أيضا ان كان بالامكان فانا ابحث عن Ventrivular fibrillation detection algorithum
أرجو المساعدة و شكرا جزيلا
ملاحظة الdefibrillator الذي ابحث عنه هو external automated defibrillator


----------



## Biomedical (11 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

ماعليك سوى متابعة الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39902

وسوف أقوم بتحميل ال Service manual قريبا إن شاء الله.


تحياتي لك.


----------



## مروان19814 (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و الرجاء تحميل الdefibrillator service manual
في اقرب فرصة ممكنة


----------



## Biomedical (13 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

زميلي العزيز مروان ،

لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف المطلوب على الرغم من العديد من المحاولات ، وذلك بسبب السعة المحدودة والمتاحة لتحميل الملفات في المنتدى !

على أية حال ، إذا كنت في عجلة من أمرك ، فيمكنني توصيل الملف عن طريق البريد الالكتروني ، علما أن حجم الملف لا يتجاوز 4mb فقط.

تحياتي لك.


----------



## مروان19814 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (7 فبراير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على جهودك


----------



## hisham badawi (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اتعاونكم 
مع اجمل التمنيات


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
هذا كتيب صيانة خاص بجهاز مزيل الرجفان Zoll MSeries
وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع

لا تنسوناا من صالح دعائكم....


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مايو 2008)

شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا.

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الواثق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية ...


----------



## mohamed negm (1 نوفمبر 2008)

فين الدواير


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ع الملفات الهامة
تحياتى


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووورين جدا جدا 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

May God Bless You
Thanks


----------



## h_fallaha79 (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وأعانك على فعل الخير


----------



## مجدي السالمي (5 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## salwa1 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## bone bizzy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## انس سيف الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كرا جزيلا لك على هذا التفاعل


----------



## نور القدر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*الهندسة الطبية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هذه تعتبر أول مشاركة لى كعضوه بالملتقى 
و حقيقى أنا سعيده جدا بده 
و جزاك الله كل خير إنت و كل اللى بيحاولوا يساعدوا غيرهم بالمعلومات المفيدة دى


----------



## المهندس فهد الظافر (10 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور يالغالي


----------



## فداء (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## shihab.s (26 يناير 2010)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد البوب (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ghalab11 (3 أغسطس 2010)

_شكرا جزيلا للزملاء الرجاء موافتنا بكل جديد في هذا التخصص المميز_


----------



## abdki (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فداء (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## y- yamen (3 أبريل 2011)

أشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
أتمنى أن أكون من الأعضاء المشاركين والفعالين في الوفت القريب
أتمنى الدعاء


----------



## استبرق غسان (15 سبتمبر 2011)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::87:


----------



## ahmed.nesta13 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مش عارف احمل ولا ملف من الملفات الموجوده علي المنتدي ايه الحل ايميلي : [email protected]


----------



## eng.medo.88 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وبوركت اخي


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------

